# The birthday of the Russian poet Alexander Pushkin



## poetpenpassion

Hello! Today, in Russia, we celebrate a birthday of the Russian poet Alexander Pushkin (1799 - 1837). Congratulations! Yelena.


----------



## Namarne

Congratulations, Sasha.


----------



## Fernando

Another victim of women. RIP.


----------



## Namarne

You're talking about Pushkin, I hope.


----------



## Fernando

Namarne said:


> You're talking about Pushkin, I hope.



You are right but, assumming you are a man, I could be talking about you.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> You're talking about Pushkin, I hope.


Para mí se refiere claramente a ti, no a Pushkin: has caído en las manos de Sacamantecas de Volvogrado. Te lo tenían dicho, recuerda.
Lo que no acabo de entender es lo de RIP: ¿estás muerto?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Y mis felicitación a todos los españoles pues ayer fue el aniversario del nacimiento en Sevilla el año 1599 de don Diego Rodríguez de Silva y Velázquez, de quien no tengo noticia de que escribiera con una pluma, pero lo hacía de maravilla con un pincel.
Felicitación especial a una buena parte de la realeza europea, _namely _la reina Sofía de España, la reina Beatriz de los Países Bajos, el rey Carlos XVI Gustavo de Suecia, el rey Alberto II de Bélgica, Henri, Gran Duque de Luxemburgo y Hans-Adam II, Príncipe de Liechtenstein, pues la hija del pintor, Francisca de Silva Velázquez y Pacheco es ascendiente de  Enriquetta (Henrietta) Casado de Monteleone que en 1746 se casó con Heinrich VI, conde Reuss zu Köstritz, ascendiente de todos los citados _ and a quiver full of royal arrows. _ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diego_Velázquez#cite_note-6http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diego_Velázquez#cite_note-7


----------



## poetpenpassion

Hola! 
*Manuel G. Rey,* por favor, ya que usted escribe en castellano, no use palabras inglesas. _Namely _quiere decir "de nombre, llamada". Por favor! Gracias! Besos! Yelena.


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es lo de RIP: ¿estás muerto?


Es muy probable, pero yo disimulo por si acaso sirve de algo. 
Creo que Yelena debería abrir un hilo en el Culture Café sobre "poetas nacionales" o algo así.  A mí me maravilla esa devoción de los rusos por Pushkin. (Por cierto, ¿"pushka" no significa cañón o arma de fuego?  ¿Estaba predestinado?).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

poetpenpassion said:


> Hola!
> *Manuel G. Rey,* por favor, ya que usted escribe en castellano, no use palabras inglesas. _Namely _quiere decir "de nombre, llamada". Por favor! Gracias! Besos! Yelena.



Buenos días. 
Nada más grato que complacerla, Yelena. 
He usado '_namely_' como adverbio, en el sentido de 'a saber', 'concretamente', que es como usualmente se traduce al español. Lo hice  porque el inglés es actualmente la _lingua franca _(utilizo el latín, porque la traducción española 'lengua vehicular' tiene unas connotaciones socio-políticas que no resultarían adecuadas) en Europa Occidental y en muchas partes del mundo y por ello creí que era la adecuada, ya que las personas a las que cito son de diversas nacionalidades, ninguna de ellas nativas de España, por más que doña Sofía hable un español fluido y, supongo, tenga la nacionalidad española.
Cordialmente,
Manuel


----------



## poetpenpassion

Si, Namarne, la palabra "pushka" significa lo que usted indica. 
Gracias, Manuel G. Rey, por la explicacion. Disculpe mis errores. Los a mo a todos. Yelena.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

poetpenpassion said:


> Si, Namarne, la palabra "pushka" significa lo que usted indica.
> Gracias, Manuel G. Rey, por la explicacion. Disculpe mis errores. Los a mo a todos. Yelena.



No se merecen, Yelena. Era una explicación debida.


----------

